# A Deep Dive into Russian, Korean & Japanese Rat Snakes - Reptiles and Research



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

For some reason Liam does not seem to have shared this on here, but a few weeks ago I appeared once again on Reptiles and Research for a discussion on my experiences with three species of Asian rat snake - the Russian, Korean and Japanese rat snakes. So I will share it here as 'tax' for new threads as I have not been posting much lately.






Two of the snake species I receive most requests for information about are the Russian rat snake (_Elaphe schrenckii_) and the Japanese rat snake (_Elaphe climacophora_) - species I have been keeping continuously since 1994.

My friend Liam Sinclair invited me onto his Youtube channel Reptiles and Research once again to spout yet more verbal diarrhoea about these two species plus the Korean rat snake (_Elaphe anomala_), which I have been keeping since 2011.

This is the first video on Asian rat snakes we will colaborate on, the next one will cover Dione's rat snakes (_Elaphe dione_), Twin-Spotted rat snakes (_Elaphe bimaculata_) and Red-Backed rat snakes (_Oocatochus rufodorsatus_).


----------

